# Transmission whine and hard shifting



## Itsnotme1988 (Jul 1, 2012)

1996 Altima with 252k miles. When in neutral the transmission has a lound whine/growlng sound that will go away about 2 seconds after pressing in the clutch. It is also hard to get into first unless I slide the shifter into second then hit first, or if I put it in first just before I stop but at times it still feels like a *crunch.* Should the trans be condemned? Climbed under the car today and the noise sounds like it's coming from the bellhousing which leads me to think it's the input shaft bearing. There is also some rattle I couldn't hear before coming from the rear of the transmission.

Clutch is supposedly 10k miles old but no idea what fluid was used. Fluid is full. Slave/master has been bled and fluid flushed. 

There is also a high pitch whine when cruising in fifth.

No matter how smooth I try to shift it's still a bit jerky when releasing the clutch pedal, and takes some force to shift until it warms up a bit.

Under engine braking -->light throttle or light throttle -->engine braking the car will also bounce a bit and send a few jolts through the shifter. (think this could be related to bad strut mounts)

Idle is set at 700, and all four mounts are new OEM. Intake doesn't appear to be leaking, new TB gasket, cleaned EGR and passage and replaced both gaskets, new dizzy oring. No codes.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The loud whine/growling sound is most likely a worn out tranny main input shaft bearing. The difficulty of shifting into 1st gear may be due to improper clutch pedal free play; it may have too much free play. Pedal free play should be 9 - 16 mm (measured at pedal pad).


----------

